# December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (22 November 2004)

A brief recap of the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.3 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by viewing your public profile... it's displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between December 1 and December 30.

He/She will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares or Personal Investor magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on November 30 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock.

GOOD LUCK! 

P.S. I am beginning to wonder if the competition should have a minimum stock price (maybe 5 or 10 cents) to make things a little more fair for those choosing stocks with a higher dollar value. Anyway, let me know what you think!


----------



## still_in_school (22 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> A brief recap of the rules:
> 
> P.S. I am beginning to wonder if the competition should have a minimum stock price (maybe 5 or 10 cents) to make things a little more fair for those choosing stocks with a higher dollar value. Anyway, let me know what you think!




Hi Joe,

IMHO, i have no problems with the penny stocks, personally i find it a great way to compare penny hopefuls against blue chip stocks, but it shows you, a comparable results/returns they have... 

...though, if were looking at the overall return of the stocks picked, the results are showing 50% of the stocks picked are in the green, while the other 50% are in the red... (maybe instead of setting a minimal limit, but reasons and backing, why you picked this, for the tipping..)

Cheers,
sis


----------



## tech/a (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> P.S. I am beginning to wonder if the competition should have a minimum stock price (maybe 5 or 10 cents) to make things a little more fair for those choosing stocks with a higher dollar value. Anyway, let me know what you think!





Joe.
Read my mind logged on to point this out and your on top of it.

1 tick moves can = 10%.
Where as in a $10 stock = 1%

Reckon if you made it the average of 2 or 3 stock choices this removes the chance punt that takes off and introduces some skill in ability to choose consistantly

As a suggestion.
1 at 5c to 50c
1 at 50c to $5
1 at over $5


Those that do their numbers ofcourse would choose a 5c,50c and $5 stock hahaha.

Just an idea to hopefully introduce some skill.

tech


----------



## tarnor (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

i think its fine the way it is, if people were winning by one tick maybe it would be a consideration but that is not the case......


----------



## tech/a (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Tarnor

Your missing the point.

Its judged by % of movement.
A move of 1 tick in a 1c stock is equivilant to 10%
the same move in a 10$ stock is 1% so you need 10X the move in a $10 stock to be on par with those choosing 1c stocks.At 10c stocks its 5%

As it is its really hit and miss.Very little skill.

Think also the ability to call a close to your trade during the month to preserve capital if you think your pick was turning against you.
This would be what youd do while trading so that way you can have control.

Once in your in and once you exit your out.
Anyway just thoughts.


----------



## stefan (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Well,
If you go for a $20 stock then obviously you're either a very optimistic person or you're just missing the point of this competition. As mentioned correctly, the point is to pick the biggest % mover. OBVIOUSLY a penny stock will reward you with bigger % IF it moves at all. Just as well as a tick up is +10%, one down is -10%. That's the beauty (risk) of penny stocks. This competition is not about real trading skills. It's a tipping comp for 30 days. It has nothing to do with how good a trader you are. It appears to me that some members take it way too seriously. If you can't live with the fact that you may end up at the bottom, then by all means pick a penny stock and have a go or watch it unfold from the side line. 

I have no problem with a "REAL" competition where members can trade in and out of stocks during the runtime but keep in mind that somebody has to monitor this. Not to mention the fact that Joe is going on a holiday. I came up with the coding for the current competition and while everything is possible, I highly doubt that it would be easy to provide us with a much more extended version of this comp. Why don't you join the ASX game if you want to have a go? I wouldn't have the time to take this more seriously. The great thing is to see all the crazy picks people come up with. Sometimes they work out great, and sometimes they turn out to be a dog. 

When you bet on a penny stock, you can't be sure until the very last hour of the competition. If the market starts selling, then your penny stock can tumble quicker than you manage to reload the competition page.  

For at least another couple of months, nothing should change. During this period we may all try to find something more sophisticated that suits everybody. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

hahaha.

Sorry I mentioned it Boss No 2.

I be a good poster and shut up.


----------



## stefan (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



> I be a good poster and shut up.



Tech/a you really don't like being criticised do you? 

You have to live with the fact that I don't agree with everything you post. That doesn't mean you have to get cranky each time. I never said you should shut up. I would however be interested how you think this competition could be done from a technical point of view if you're so keen to have it changed. I assume you have the perfect solution for it? No? Hmmmmm, it's one thing to ask for changes, but somebody has to IMPLEMENT them. Whether you like it or not, it's a rather big task. 

You may have missed my last part so here we go again:
For at least another couple of months, nothing should change. During this period we may all try to find something more sophisticated that suits everybody. 

Now stop crying and keep posting. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Tech/a you really don't like being criticised do you?
> 
> You have to live with the fact that I don't agree with everything you post.
> Stefan




OK.

To part 1 No your right suggestions are asked for then along comes Stefan the Forum police and hey presto Judge and Executioner proclaims law.

I reckon its worded wrong here.

Everytime an opinion is required the thread should be titled.

STEFAN WHATS YOUR OPINION.

Part 2 alter everything to anything.
Stefan your private little piece of turf and credibility seems to you -------challenged.I havent been here to compete---------rather to enrich the site.

Ill leave you to your Guru status a legend in your own postings.

I have nothing to give to this site.
Everything is known!!
If it isnt they have you!

Rather than Guru status I think you serve this site a disservice by judging all who post.Quality posters are hard to find.
Chasing them away is a sign of insecurity and personal threat.

I leave for one reason
Ill be damned if Ill spend time to answer genuine posts to be critisised,and continually accused of attempting to have some sort of controlling influence.
Ill help anyone who genuinely asks.

BUT NO LONGER HERE

No its not a dummy spit its lack of interest---when its no longer fun I stop.

Its not FUN.


----------



## stefan (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



I'm sorry I can't come up with something else. You are so frequent in your attempts to post something like "If you don't like it I can go elsewhere" or "Stefan the forum police" it's just plain stupid. 

You'll get a few postings begging you to stay and so history continues to repeat itself. As long as you take everything personal there is little a forum can do for you. Open a website and ask people to subscribe. 

Whether you like it or not, I'm not the one who keeps judging people. If you post something, you'll get a response. *That's what a forum is all about.*



> suggestions are asked for then along comes Stefan the Forum police and hey presto Judge and Executioner proclaims law.



Hm, where exactly did I judge and execute anything? I only said I'd rather not change the competition for now. Just as you wanted to add a few things, my SUGGESTION is to leave things as they are. But I see that there is little benefit in pointing that out. You just don't want to see that others have OPINIONS too and that they sometimes don't match your own. 



> Chasing them away is a sign of insecurity and personal threat.



You don't seriously believe what you just said, do you? Otherwise you may point out where exactly I attempted to do this. 

Your wisdom and knowledge in Technical Analysis has never been questioned. What has been questioned by me is your constant cranky behaviour whenever soemthing doesn't fit into your theory. 

Oh well... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Oh I forgot... May I SUGGEST that this thread being renamed to something else and another Official December thread being created. It appears to have lost it's original purpose anyway. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> OK.
> 
> To part 1 No your right suggestions are asked for then along comes Stefan the Forum police and hey presto Judge and Executioner proclaims law.
> 
> ...



Hi Tech,

Let me tell you a litle story about how Aussie Stock Forums came into being. One day, about six months ago I was cruising around some of the Aussie based stock forums and noticed that a large proportion of the posts consisted of childish personal attacks on other contributors or blatant ramps. This annoyed me and in a flash Aussie Stock Forums was born (in my mind at least), I wanted to build a stock forum with a higher level of discussion than is currently available and a zero tolerance policy towards personal attacks and abuse. 

I think Aussie Stock Forums is a pretty friendly place and I hope that you are not confusing criticism of your ideas with personal attacks because let me assure you that if I thought for a moment that someone here was making an unprovoked personal attack on you I would make an issue of it immediately... as we are all bound by the same rules here, even me.

I try and stay out of disagreements between members because it's not my place to become involved unless someone steps over the line, and that has not happened in this case. I don't want my role as administrator to be a political one and my sincere hope is that peace and tranquility will reign here at Aussie Stock Forums. Lets all work together instead of against each other.

I do appreciate your posts and your presence here at Aussie Stock Forums and I hope that you decide to stay. 

Cheers!

Joe


----------



## Porper (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Ok guys

I am not about to pick sides here but all I will say is that in theory tech/ A's idea would be good maybe when we have a few more people entering, especially if we have 3 categories to pick stocks for.That of course is up to Joe at a later date, and how other members feel about it.

The other point I would like to make is to tech/A.You know as well as everybody who is a member of this forum that this is by far and away the best place to post, it doesn't get the idiots that other forums do, and everybody is polite if not always agreeing with each other.But this surely is what a forum is all about.As far as I can recall nobody has posted abuse on here, a vigorous exchange of views and beliefs  are fine by me.

So why leave ? :dunno: your knowledge is obviously good and your posts interesting.A little tiff is no reason to leave.


----------



## Tric (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Good on you porper for letting these guys know that their posts are interesting and important to the forum.

I'm only a "new kid" to this forum (only joined last week  ) and I Knew straight away how valuable these guys are.

Tech/a you answered my thread on ASV and I really appreciated your response.  Your knowledge and insight into technical analyse is really education and the time you put into explaining things is truly a value.

This is not to say I am picking sides because I'm not ... just saying ... ok you don't agree & let off steam (easy to do with the pressures of day trading), and I'm one who believes saying what you think is healthy and doesn't need to be made too big of a deal about.  

love you guys.
probably a good time to say "I think this forum is the greatest because of Joe and the some of the great people who contribute to it.


----------



## RichKid (23 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Geeeeezzz!!! What a beat up! Relax guys, it's just a forum.

Stef and Tech: you guys have some of the best posts on these forums, regardless of whether everyone agrees with your views. Besides, it's amusing watching you two going off at each other, I don't want to miss THAT!
 (but honestly, it's better to see some harmony so quite squabling or the Boss might draw himself up to his REAL size (you don't want to pull the Devil's tail....).

Anyway Tech , I have noticed that Stefan does disagree quite strongly with some of your views- but it's bound to happen when two people have two different methods/approaches to trading. As long as he doesn't get personal or abusive (which he hasn't IMO) I'm sure you're strong enough to meet his arguments or to at least see where he's coming from. He has been quite direct with some other people too (see MUL thread) but that was only in relation to their arguments/views. Perhaps we could all put the same point across but in a toned down way, there are many ways to say somethig without being intemperate- I'm not taking sides here Stefan. Hate to see the forums get sidetracked so hope this improves.

As for the comp- I reckon the simpler it is the better. I don't want to fret over choosing stocks like with the ASX game (far too complicated to be worth my time- might as well spend the time trading real stocks- I just play the ASX game when I have time to kill).

I do like a discussion/debate about how to improve the ASF game though. 
Maybe we could have an annual prize for the person who ranks the highest over twelve months (start can be when the first comp started) (ie add up the places (eg first, second, third, fifth etc per month) and give a prize (can be a subscription or $50 or maybe Joe can find a sponsor to donate a grand prize??) to the person with the lowest aggregate rank (ie add up rank per player). So penny dreadful holders wont necessarily benefit as some months their stocks will do really badly (as will their rank). 

So an eg of how it'll work if it's for a three month aggregate (instead of the 12 months that I suggested):
Player A  1st, 5th, 12th = 18
Player B  17th, 3rd, 6th = 26
Player C  10th, 1st, 4th = 15

So player C has finished more consistently in the top placings than the others so s/he wins if the time span is 3 months (ie 3 placings). This also means that the lead can change dramatically and the focus on one-off huge 30 day gains is shifted a bit more towards moderate consistent gains. 

This is just a suggestion and is a rough idea, what do you guys think? That way Joe doesn't need to spend more time or much more money and the longer term accumulators can be in the running for the year end prize.


----------



## stefan (24 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



> Maybe we could have an annual prize for the person who ranks the highest over twelve months (start can be when the first comp started) (ie add up the places (eg first, second, third, fifth etc per month) and give a prize (can be a subscription or $50 or maybe Joe can find a sponsor to donate a grand prize??) to the person with the lowest aggregate rank (ie add up rank per player). So penny dreadful holders wont necessarily benefit as some months their stocks will do really badly (as will their rank).



This sounds like a reasonable idea with only minor changes needed from a technical point of view. Sure, we would have to keep a score board but that's something that can be done without spending days coding an ASX like competition page. And it would certainly shift the focus away from penny stocks. Might be worthwhile IMHO.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (24 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I realize this thread has gone off on a bit of a tangent, but I'm going to stick with it as the December Stock Tipping Competition entry thread anyway.


----------



## crocdee (24 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

hi all

anyone want to pick mul for december

regards croc


----------



## stefan (24 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



> anyone want to pick mul for december



Depending on the AGM and the result of the float, I may be tempted to pick it. But I will certainly wait until the AGM is over. Surprised? 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## banjo_pete (24 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

give me ems again.


----------



## JetDollars (25 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I have been picked the dog of the ASX for the last 3-4 months, so I will give is a miss this month. Good luck guys/gals...........


----------



## stefan (25 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Come on Jet, my picks aren't much better except for this month. What's to lose? Pick one randomly as that's probably as good as anything else for just 30 days. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tarnor (25 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

i'll go for bqt 

should be signing some big contracts soon if you believe the directors

directors buying heavily for the last 6 months.

heavily sold down recently..


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (25 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

If I can enter i'll take PTD "Peptech" for this month?

It'd be interesting to see how 'past competition picks' are performing now and who would've chosen well, if not at the correct time. For example you may have picked "Dogs"  for a particular month, but theyhave since risen over the ensuingmonths?

 :bowser: Gotta love these smilies, it's like having cartoons playing alongside your post..hmm..can we link to Calvin and Hobbes?

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (25 November 2004)

*HUH!!!*

hmmm..

For some reason i started on Page 3 of this thread, i've just now gone and read the preceding post's.

Hopefully Tech/a stays on this site ( I'll need assistance as i stumble through the learning process and try to catch up to everyone here) and i value his post's if somewhat confusing to a Newbie like myself.

I agree with Joe and the general consensus, that this is a great site and with a great bunch of people. Not everyone will agree, but that's life..you should see my family at Christmas :santa: 

There are 3 types of people in life,
Those that make things happen,
Those that watch things happen,
And those that say, what happened?

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## Mofra (25 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Ok I'll stick to the stock tipping and let everyone else sort their own issues out.

I'm going to tip CVN again (which, incidently, did squat last month). Being a penny dread, it could do anything but is cashflow positive (from Thai production) so more likely to see upside than downside.

Hopefully anyone else posting a tip will add their reason too.

Cheers


----------



## kooka1956 (26 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I would like to pick MUL for December . If thats taken ERG. Thanks KOOKA


----------



## Scratch (26 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

G'day one and all,

as a BRAND newbie I won't be able to join you in this competition.  I would just like to say that the differences of opinion are what makes this site and others so vibrant and helpful.

Differing opinions are good (as long as not personally directed).  Can you imagine a world of head nodders???       YUP........YUP.......YUP.  So boring.

Enjoy.      Scratch.


----------



## ghotib (26 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

hmmm..

OK my pick is TIM, and I want to lose really, really, really badly because I'd like to buy the thing and it's been imitating a rocket for the past two weeks. 

Ghoti


----------



## ghotib (26 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				JetDollars said:
			
		

> I have been picked the dog of the ASX for the last 3-4 months, so I will give is a miss this month. Good luck guys/gals...........



Aww c'mon Jet, 

Even with a random pick the odds are better than the  pokies and it's much cheaper. 

Maybe we need a wooden spoon award. Can anyone think of something that's no effort or cost for Joe?

Ghoti 

(Friday, summer, and there's cricket on the radio - there's more to life than the stockmarket)


----------



## tarnor (26 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I think who ever gets the wooden spoon should have to wear some sort of tag for the next month or you could have thier avatar automatically change to something humourous?


----------



## markor (27 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi,

Put me down for GDA again please..waiting on some positive news for this penny stock

Cheers

Marko


----------



## RichKid (29 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> I think who ever gets the wooden spoon should have to wear some sort of tag for the next month or you could have thier avatar automatically change to something humourous?




Yeah, a wooden spoon avatar sounds good!! or maybe a signature saying 'official last place winner in Dec tipping comp' or something sillier.


----------



## RichKid (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Scratch said:
			
		

> G'day one and all,
> as a BRAND newbie I won't be able to join you in this competition.  I would just like to say that the differences of opinion are what makes this site and others so vibrant and helpful.




Hi there Scratch! glad to hear you like the forums, check out the 'beginners lounge' and be sure to use the search function if you have any general queiries to see if it's been answered already. Look forward to seeing you in the next comp so spend a few hours browsing through the site and you'll learn lots and also be able to contribute. Ten posts isn't much once you get started so give it a go!


----------



## RichKid (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hey folks, just wondering how this comp is going to be started since Joe's away. There are always one or two teething problems at the start of the comp. Has Joe delegated to someone or is he going to be fixing things from Europe? For example, if a price is entered wrongly or there is some dispute over eligibility...


----------



## still_in_school (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Guys,

MBN... (very bullish about the stock, but also have holdings)

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Stockcaddy (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

YAM - ?


----------



## stefan (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Rich, 
The comp is going ahead for December. I'll take care of the entries so you can send all complaints to me 

Good luck to everybody!

Stefan


----------



## stefan (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll stick with HTA for December. Still believe it has more room on the upside and the Christmas mobile boom will hopefully have an impact. 3rd generation networks are getting more attention so it should be worthwhile.

Was tempted to go with HDR but based on the % range I'll stick with HTA.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## RichKid (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Rich,
> The comp is going ahead for December. I'll take care of the entries so you can send all complaints to me
> Stefan




I want Joe back, where's Joe?? Booohooohooo...

Nah just kidding, let the poor bloke have a well earned rest, thanks for keeping the ball rolling Stefan, much appreciated- now you have the unenviable task of sorting out the prizes for the November comp!!! (see the Nov comp thread). Good luck!! Not often that three get to the finish line at once.


----------



## stefan (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



> now you have the unenviable task of sorting out the prizes for the November comp!!! (see the Nov comp thread). Good luck!! Not often that three get to the finish line at once.



Yes, interesting finish indeed! Anyway I'll leave that up to the boss to decide. I'm sure he'll pop in every now and then.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Bingo (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I wil go for SEN. If taken GBG.

Bingo


----------



## Porper (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Now then chaps,

I would have gone for SEN as it has come back a fair bit the last few days, in my opinion overdone but while they may be good for 10-20% this month they wont win the comp.

So I will take a chance with Visiomed group (VSG).They have the go ahead for there funhaler product and a director has bought a few recently, I actually think they will be better medium term :dunno: but you never know they could start a run this month hopefully.


----------



## RichKid (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Okay folks,
I'm going for INP (INNAMINCKA PETROLEUM) at 76c- oil explorer out of favour with the market. Highly speculative could go straight down or straight up or could flounder for a month or two. 

If INP is taken then I'll stick with DES (Destra Corp) at 16c.

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## markrmau (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll go for LNG if no-one has taken it. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## kifoghorn (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Ok, Will stick with SDG...


----------



## GreatPig (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

After much humming and ha-ing, I think I'll try MWE (Mawson West), currently at 18 cents.

It's been heading up for the last couple of months, after a year of mostly going down, so hopefully it can keep going for another month.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## crocdee (30 November 2004)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

hi all 
been following ATX for a while and do hold a few not quite sure whether the timing is right yet but will go with them for december.
got to be one of the harder months to pick a winner 

regards and good luck to all
croc


----------



## Stockcaddy (24 January 2005)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

BQT - watch her start moving as of today...Won't be my biggest mover but watch it


----------



## intellimoney (28 November 2005)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Well I have been posting this stock as a future major gainer. Good returns before nose diving with a couple of ordinary quarters looks likely to return in 2006 to its original projected price of 40cents.

SNN - Sonnet Corp.


----------



## sam76 (28 November 2005)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Now then chaps,
> 
> I would have gone for SEN as it has come back a fair bit the last few days, in my opinion overdone but while they may be good for 10-20% this month they wont win the comp.
> 
> So I will take a chance with Visiomed group (VSG).They have the go ahead for there funhaler product and a director has bought a few recently, I actually think they will be better medium term :dunno: but you never know they could start a run this month hopefully.





LOL  
You beat me to VSG, Porper!  

I thought you didn't like this stock?    

I was going to wait for the outcome of the suspension before deciding. Oh well, you snooze - you lose!

You can buy me a beer if you win! :bier: hehehehehehehe....

By the way looks like you've turned around from the last couple of months - great stuff.

I'll fly the flag for SBM this month in honour of the late, great Chicken!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Milk Man (28 November 2005)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll take SLX please.


----------



## Porper (28 November 2005)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> LOL
> You beat me to VSG, Porper!
> 
> I thought you didn't like this stock?
> ...





Either I've had a weird day or this thread has been picked up from a year ago

:screwy:

If you look back a couple of posts chaps, the last post was January 2005 before todays.I think we are posting in December 2004 comp :freak3:


----------



## sam76 (28 November 2005)

*Re: Official December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

haha!

You're right!

I have to get off the crack!   

Nice spot, Porper!


----------

